# How to get RUB's in DK ?



## lindberg4220 (Oct 30, 2008)

Are there any webshops that send RUB's to Denmark?

I can't seem to find any by googling


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

It doesn't have to be an RUB you use, any plastic storage box will do the job and will probably be a lot cheaper for you.


----------

